# Clitoral abscess



## Yonekab (Jun 15, 2011)

Does anyone know the dx code for clitoral abscess and the cpt code for drainage of clitoral abscess? I really need help. Thanks in advance


----------



## preserene (Jun 15, 2011)

Clitoris is a part of the major area- VULVA- 616.4 other abscess of the vulva will fit


----------



## preserene (Jun 15, 2011)

Cpt- 56405


----------



## dadhich.girish (Jun 15, 2011)

Agree with preserene.  Dx - 616.4.


----------



## Yonekab (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks!!!!!!


----------

